# FM Broadcasting around house



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

FM Broadcasting around house. I am an audio wizard, repair person, collector, etc. Check my youtube channel out for more if you really want. http://www.youtube.com/user/seansy59?feature=mhee

I have many receivers, and radios around the house, outside, outbuildings, and I am on a 2 acre area of land that I need music to broadcast to. I am in a very wooded area. I was looking on ebay at broadcast transmitters that are o.k music quality. Nothing Hi-Fi, just something to broadcast in stereo that sounds decent. This 0.5 watt transmitter looks good, and got a 4 or 5 star rating on Amazon.com. I would use the antenna that's included.
http://cgi.ebay.com/0-5w-Fm-transmi...309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa98e7075

Anybody else think this is good for 2 acres of broadcast (maybe a little farther). I would like to plug this into my laptop, iPod, cd player, etc. and broadcast it to many (wireless) locations around the house and outside. I also would use it to broadcast for seasonal uses (Halloween & Christmas uses) that I use for music in needed areas for a seasonal "walk" I arrange. My budget is MAX $100 including shipping.

Anyone want to help me with this? Is it a good item, bad? Trouble I would run into? Any help is appreciated


----------



## tonystewart1 (May 16, 2011)

I dont know if you can broadcast an FM signal stong enough to cover 2 acres legally. First I would contact the FCC to see where you stand legally before I spent any money.

Check out this link it says the farthest you can broadcast a FM signal is 200 feet.

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/low-power-broadcast-radio-stations#UNLICENSED


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

FWIW, I have a small USB powered transmitter that hooks up to my computer. I think it was like $30ish on eBay. If I tune it in on my truck, I can get about 2 houses down before it disappears - probably about 300'. I know I can cover my whole yard without issue, but I only have a 1/2 acre.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Im not too worried about the FCC over here. I am in such a wooded and "dead zone" area, that my so called 20 mile walkie talkies won't even go down the road. I don't think it would be a problem with a small transmitter and mini antenna sitting in a room.


----------



## tonystewart1 (May 16, 2011)

seansy59 said:


> Im not too worried about the FCC over here. I am in such a wooded and "dead zone" area, that my so called 20 mile walkie talkies won't even go down the road. I don't think it would be a problem with a small transmitter and mini antenna sitting in a room.


You might still should worry about the FCC. They do flyovers every year to detect signal leakage if they detect a FM signal with to much power they will be knocking on your door. A neighbor of mine had the FCC show up at his door with a search warrent because he modified his CB to put out more power. He has no CB equipment and thousands of dollars in fines. 

The FCC are worse than the CIA.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Why not transmit WiFi? You won't run into the same FCC problems. I would not dismiss them as no problem unless you talk to them. Seems like a good time for an 'anonymous' phone call from a pay phone (if you can find one) to find out what your limits are. 

Trust us, the FCC wants to answer your questions and help. They are not the devil.


----------



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

The only problem is, wi-fi won't transmit to the 80's analog receivers I have I'm hoping the transmitter wouldn't cause a problem. I haven't bought it yet, I'm still deciding. I really don't see a problem as long as the signal never leaves my property nor disrupts the neighbors. I know the transmitter has power adjustment, as I read on another website. It can adjust from 0.5 watts to 0.1 watt. I can't believe the FCC would be that strict if it doesn't even bother anyone, or even leave the somewhat "perimeter" of the property.:laughing:


----------

